# First smoking weekend



## KTorrick (Jan 2, 2018)

After receiving a Expert Grill Charcoal Water Smoker from my wife for Christmas, I spent the last week gaining so much valuable knowledge from the members of this site!  Thank you everyone that contributes, I've learned so much already.  After curing my smoker I followed the suggesting of throwing a Fatty on.  I attempted one with a bacon weave, 1 lb of breakfast sausage, spinach and pepper jack cheese.  The bacon weave was fairly easy after watching a Youtube video and after following step by step instructions by _Smokinal _the fatty rolling came out nicely.
I put it on for about 2 hours @ 225-240 degrees and finished it in the oven @450 for about 8 minutes to crisp the bacon.[/ATTACH] 
	

		
			
		

		
	



















	

		
			
		

		
	
 The wife and in-laws loved it!  Next up will be attempting smoked wings!


----------



## GATOR240 (Jan 2, 2018)

Very nice job! Looks delicious! You will find that smoking becomes addictive.
Point


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 3, 2018)

That is one good looking fattie!
Especially since it was your first try!
Excellent job!
Congrats on making the carousel!
Al


----------



## oscar (Jan 3, 2018)

Nice looking fattie.  You've either moved elsewhere and maintained your Orange roots, or you're very brave....'cuz it's WAY too cold to do any smoking here in CNY!  (Five below this morning....)Go Orange!


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jan 3, 2018)

Impressive job you did there. 
Looks perfect!
Like!

Keep up the good work and keep on smokin


----------



## ab canuck (Jan 3, 2018)

That is a great looking fattie, And your first one to boot, Good Job and congrats on making the carousel, Point... Welcome to your new addiction....


----------



## uncle eddie (Jan 3, 2018)

Great work on that fatty!  Looks great.

I bet your kitchen smelled great when you put that smoked fatty in the oven to crisp the bacon.

BTW - I use thin sliced bacon on most of the time on fatty's I do and smoke them at 275F and the bacon crisps nicely in the smoker.


----------



## forkin pork (Jan 3, 2018)

Wow great job, keep up the good work and the pics, love'em.
Hey try brining those wings over night before smoking, find a nice apple juice bring recipe.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jan 3, 2018)

Great looking fatty there! Congrats and welcome. There's no shortage of ideas and inspiration around here.


----------



## SMD (Jan 3, 2018)

That looks so friggn good!


----------



## AcroJumper (Jan 4, 2018)

That thing looks amazing. Just told the wife this is getting put into rotation pretty soon. Great job!


----------



## motocrash (Jan 4, 2018)

Beautiful! Good thing you put that spinach in there to make it healthy :D


----------

